# looking for a new bait to use



## beachbum'93 (Mar 30, 2007)

I usually just use chicken liver but ive found that i only catch a few cats and then it seems like they just quit biting. im lookin for a good bait that will catch fish. any suggestions???


----------



## HoneyDoo (Aug 2, 2006)

I just started using a stink bait called Big Marv's. Marvin Barnhill makes it in Gillette, Tx. He ships anywhere. I love it. We have'nt been anywhere it has'nt worked. I am no salesman, but this stuff is like nothing else I have ever fished with. Marvins phone # is (830) 583-5913. He's a great guy, and we buy it right from him.


----------



## KIKO (Oct 24, 2006)

nightcrawlers, worms, cutbait


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

use fresh cut shad or fresh chicken liver over a baited hole. If your only catching one or two then the bite shuts off you need to find a new hole. try baiting your spot and bring lots of fish into it.


----------



## panamafish (Aug 3, 2006)

one of the best things i have found besides using live shad is shad gizzards but autually i havent had that much trouble with catching cats they seem to bite almost anything and everything


----------



## rvj (May 14, 2006)

Fresh dead shrimp. (peeled).....


----------



## Fish Aholic (May 13, 2005)

Shrimp, squid, and/or mullet. You should put a few cats in the box using this bait.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

For catfish? There is shad, and not shad. Shad is better.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

For Flatheads - live bait (perch)
For Blues - Shad
For Channels - Punchbait (SureShot, Danny King's, CJ's, Mr. Whiskers, Big Marv's)

Based on your original post you are probably catching channels and blues. Shad will catch both, and punchbait will catch both. However, in my experience, shad will outcatch anything for blues. And punchbait will outcatch anything for channels.

My 2 cents


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Those are true words spoken by the TXpalerider, and he has spoken.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

BTW, there is not a perch a live that is too big for a large op!


----------



## kim e cooper (Feb 18, 2006)

TXPalerider, hit the nail on the head that a true story.How you been Pale One?


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

kim e cooper said:


> TXPalerider, hit the nail on the head that a true story.How you been Pale One?


Pretty good. Chasing 'em when I can. The fishin' is finally heating up here on Conroe. Hadn't been back to Fayette since 2nd week in March.


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

Or you could just use shad.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Punch/stink/etc does catch more channels, but if it smells like poo, feels like poo, and looks like poo, hey, it might be poo. I fish with SHAD!


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

capn said:


> Or you could just use shad.


Yeah, and you could also use a zebco. But, if you wanna catch more channels.... use punchbait!


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

New bait for cat fish use Kellogg's corn flacks and mix it with red man soda pop. Keep it on ice cause if you get hungee you'll have something to eat. It's fun to put that bait on a line and do not tell any body eles what kind of stink bait it is, it's just called skink bait everybodys fishing with it and than you say I need something to eat and pop one or two of your homemade skink baits in your mouth. Have fun and catch cat fish.


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

TXPalerider said:


> Yeah, and you could also use a zebco. But, if you wanna catch more channels.... use punchbait!


Who caught the biggest fish, and on what reel? And who caught the only double?


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

tunaman said:


> New bait for cat fish use Kellogg's corn flacks and mix it with red man soda pop. Keep it on ice cause if you get hungee you'll have something to eat. It's fun to put that bait on a line and do not tell any body eles what kind of stink bait it is, it's just called skink bait everybodys fishing with it and than you say I need something to eat and pop one or two of your homemade skink baits in your mouth. Have fun and catch cat fish.


Yes, that will catch cats, but, you will catch lots of carp on that bait too. That's the recipe I've always seen for carp bait.



capn said:


> Who caught the biggest fish, and on what reel? And who caught the only double?


#1 - I caught the biggest fish, an 8# blue. But, that was before the sun went down. Momma hadn't let you out of the house yet. LOL

#2 - You were the only one who was jugging with your rod and reel

BTW, who caught the most fish?


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

Oh come on now, I didn't see NO 8 pound blue in that igloo! Weird how that little 3 pounder yours more than doubled in size!







And my homemade slip cork ain't no jug, ain't even white! 

And most fish my butt. Most littlest fish, and most stankiest fish, maybe.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

You didn't see him because he was buried in all the 2-3# channels I caught before you got there. In fact, Saturday morning I had my son transferring fish to a bigger cooler. He came in and asked why I didn't CPR that big fish. I told him it wasn't 10#, so he weighed it. Just a tad over 8#.


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

I think that was the blue that *I* caught. 

And as far as most fish, you kinda had an unfair advantage. With you slingin that stinky stuff all over me and Joe every cast, we spent half the time tryin to wash that naaaasty stuff off our faces!  Then you had to go and pretend you had casting problems just to sling it all over us a dozen times in a row... bwahahahaha!


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

capn said:


> I think that was the blue that *I* caught.
> 
> And as far as most fish, you kinda had an unfair advantage. With you slingin that stinky stuff all over me and Joe every cast, we spent half the time tryin to wash that naaaasty stuff off our faces!  Then you had to go and pretend you had casting problems just to sling it all over us a dozen times in a row... bwahahahaha!


How do you type in your sleep? Surely, you will wake up soon.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

That's it. next weekend I'm coming to watch the show. I'll fix my light sometime this next week. Hopefully I can finish moving and be ready to come watch the show. sure is hard for me to motivate/ migrate that way when the fish are here and on fire though.


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

You shoulda seen it spout. Palerider kept claimin he had something in his eye, and kept askin medulla to pee in it for him! We finally convinced Brad that we saw lightin on the horizon just so we could get to the dock!


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

LOL, you pulling my bote for me capn. We can use my truck and bote. You know I may have a driving problem after a all night party/fishing trip.







MAn that means I need to get my jugs ready too. I have to do trade dy in winnie this weekend and finish moving thru this week and next but I can find time to rig the lights. Then It on amigo!


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

capn said:


> You shoulda seen it spout. Palerider kept claimin he had something in his eye, .....................


And still outfished you 3 to 1!! Next time, to keep it fair, I'll just wear a blindfold.:slimer:


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

Hot dang, it's gettin DEEP in here, now! Next thang ya know Palerider will be talkin about how the snow that night was keepin him from doing some real damage!


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

*The hijack continues*

I did plenty of damage to you anyways. However, it woulda been a lot worse if you and Dulla didn't have me hemmed in with 3-4 lines a piece off each end of the boat. It's tough carrying the trip while only fishing a 3ft wide strip of water. And I usually had to cast over your retrievable jugline just to fish that!!


----------



## McBuck (Mar 24, 2006)

Wow!!! It looks like I missed a REALLY good time!!

PR, you need to fill me in later!


----------



## marty x valley boy (Apr 4, 2005)

*catfish bait*

HERE IS THE RECIPE FOR THE CATFISH DOUGH BAIT: 2 cups water, 1 cup flour, 1 cup white cornmeal, 1 package of strawberry/banana jello, vanilla extract...Mix jello and water together and bring to a hard boil...Reduce heat and stir in flour and cornmeal...Continue stirring until thick, add 3 drops of vanilla extract, remove from heat, cover pot with lid and allow to cool to room temperature...When cool, roll into a ball, wrap in plastic wrap, and store in refrigerator until ready to use...In hot weather, keep on ice while fishing.......


----------



## fisherman's son (Apr 4, 2007)

Well, I would just use a common old worm! It works for me...or those stink bait cubes. That usually does the trick. A worm or a stink bait cube! Hope you catch some good catfish!


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Yep! It will catch carp and carp are goldfish that's my best bait. The bigger the better.


----------



## skinnyman (Apr 7, 2006)

I fished a tournament at calaveras lake and got third. I used big marv's cheese bait. This stuff stays on your hook forever. Big marv was also there are he got first of course. If your looking for something reliable this is it! He sells it in all sizes from pints to five gallon buckets.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

You stinkbait guys have your "wasterwater class d" state certification to sling that stuff around? This might be an EPA issue,....


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

shadslinger said:


> You stinkbait guys have your "wasterwater class d" state certification to sling that stuff around? This might be an EPA issue,....


Thank you very much slinger! You are welcome in a boat with me anytime.

The last Conroe trip was the first time I've ever heard medulla whisper to me "Push him out of the boat if you get a chance, I'll hammer it."


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

capn said:


> ...........
> The last Conroe trip was the first time I've ever heard medulla whisper to me "Push him out of the boat if you get a chance, I'll hammer it."


It's amazing the lengths to which some people will go, to keep from being outfished! 

That wouldn't surprise me coming from you capn. But, I'm a bit disappointed in Medulla.


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

Outfished my butt, heck I kept having to reel in my line cause someone was casting over me! 

Then, HOW many times did we have to say Brad, your cork's down. BRAD, your cork's down! BRAD, WOULD YOU QUIT PLAYIN WITH THAT NASTY STINK BAIT AND PICK UP YOUR ROD?! Shoot, without us there to watch your cork for you, you woulda been lucky to catch one or two all night!


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

capn said:


> Outfished my butt, heck I kept having to reel in my line cause someone was casting over me!
> 
> ...........


Exactly the point I was trying to make earlier. You guys had me so hemmed in (you especially), I had to cast over your lines just to get to fishable water. And the only reason you were having to reel in, is because I had ANOTHER fish on!!


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

Well heck, I didn't know we were counting 13 inch channel kitties here... meanwhile I'm catching solid blues and hybrids.

Although, I have to admit that I admired how Medulla positioned the back of the boat to have the downwind side so he could fish 4 rods at once.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

capn said:


> Well heck, I didn't know we were counting 13 inch channel kitties here... meanwhile I'm catching solid blues and hybrids.


So how many blues did you catch? One? Two maybe?

And that would be hybrid. No "s". One (1) is not plural. The other two dinks were yellow perch. 



capn said:


> Although, I have to admit that I admired how Medulla positioned the back of the boat to have the downwind side so he could fish 4 rods at once.


This I will actually have to agree with. He does have a knack for positioning the boat to his benefit. However, this also explains why your castable jugline kept floating across in front of me.


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

That would be the two biggest catfish caught while I was there, and the only hybrid, which I was fishin for, thank you.  I have to admit, I was really more interested in catching big fish and wanted to move out more towards the main lake. I wasn't too interested in sitting there and catching channel cats.


----------



## Rog (May 27, 2004)

Pale,

What punchbait are you using in case I cant catch shad this weekend?

Thanks!



TXPalerider said:


> For Flatheads - live bait (perch)
> For Blues - Shad
> For Channels - Punchbait (SureShot, Danny King's, CJ's, Mr. Whiskers, Big Marv's)
> 
> ...


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

Just don't let it touch you Rog - that stuff will eat thru your skin it stinks so bad! If it were me, I'd go home rather than use that stank!


----------



## Rog (May 27, 2004)

I know what you mean.....but sometimes the shad don't cooperate with me and I have to go to drastic measures to catch fish.

If Palerider is outcatching you and Medulla  then I gotta try it.



capn said:


> Just don't let it touch you Rog - that stuff will eat thru your skin it stinks so bad! If it were me, I'd go home rather than use that stank!


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Rog said:


> Pale,
> 
> What punchbait are you using in case I cant catch shad this weekend?
> 
> Thanks!


I was using both Sure Shot and CJ's and a combination of both. They all worked equally well.



capn said:


> ...............If it were me, I'd go home rather than use that stank!


TRANSLATION: "I'm and Elitist. I'd rather not catch fish, than stoop from my perceived position of superiority":rotfl:


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

Let's not hurl insults now! Potlicker, bait soaker, *******, and catfish guru OK... but elitist? That's just mean.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Finally!! GOTCHA!! :slimer: 

Just had to find the right time to use it. But, you're predictable. I knew you'd open the door soon.


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

I've kept my side of the debate clean! I never even mentioned about you're preferred method of reeling in fish while pretending to take a leak and hollaring to get everyone to look. It's sick and downright repulsive, but I, sir, am above that. I would never stoop to that level and out you in front of your friends. 

And most of all, you'd NEVER hear me insult another catfisherman by calling them an elitist!


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

I don't appreciate you revealing my one of my previously closely guarded secrets in a public forum. But,since you've put it out there. You ought to try it sometime when the bite slows. Set your fishing rod down and whip it out to take a leak. I GUARANTEE, you will get a bite. Never fails. Them catfish are opportunistic bait stealers. 

BTW, I apologize about the elitist coment. That was way over the line. Truly, I guess you are just a lightweight. :slimer:


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

My beltline would disagree about that lightweight comment! 

And if I was to ever try using that stank that leaves a permanent stank on anything it touches, you can bet a fortune that I'll be doin whatever I can to prevent having to take a leak. Gettin that stank on your hands is bad enough...









This hijacking brought to you by capn and palerider...


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

capn said:


> My beltline would disagree about that lightweight comment!
> 
> And if I was to ever try using that stank that leaves a permanent stank on anything it touches, you can bet a fortune that I'll be doin whatever I can to prevent having to take a leak. Gettin that stank on your hands is bad enough...
> 
> ...


I guess your right, that is a pretty wide load you got there. On another note, is there something you wanna admit to everyone hear?


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

1. This is what you look like using shad....

2. This is what you look like using punch bait....

Any questions?


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

It was done as a public education notice Brad, dont' go taking it out of context.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

capn said:


> 1. This is what you look like using shad....
> 
> 2. This is what you look like using punch bait....
> 
> Any questions?


So are you saying you are a cross-dresser?


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

TXPalerider said:


> So are you saying you are a cross-dresser?


No, I don't use that stanky punch bait.


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

I'm out for the weekend now Punchrider... we'll resume next week with why crossdressing punch bait users didn't fish with us this weekend.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Tune in next week when paletxrider gives us a lesson on frog gigging, and capn catches moby dick. later
SS


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

shadslinger said:


> Tune in next week when paletxrider gives us a lesson on frog gigging, and capn catches moby dick. later
> SS


That's exactly right...I impart knowledge. capn tells epic tales.

In fact, going forward, we should all just refer to him as Ahab.

He should even start all his future posts with, "Call me Ishmael."


----------

